# arrows fat or skinny



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

I shoot Equalizer 2300 shafts and they are not fat enough for me so after this season and before indoors start i will be getting a set of linejammers.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

I have recently switched from Fatboys (fat) to lightspeeds (skinny) in order to keep my speed up while shooting lower poundage. Last weekend I had no less than 8 shots that were close enough to the next higher scoring ring that a discussion was needed to determine if it was in or out - all were called out.:violin: It became the joke of the day! No problem - I should have made better shots in all instances BUT had I been shooting my Fatboys I have no doubt that all would have been in adding 16 points to my score. Thats an extreme example that doesn't happen all the time but I believe that Fat arrows can add to your score when a marginal shot is made.


----------



## white00crow (May 8, 2005)

I love fattys, X-Cutters shot great and make a huge hole cha-ching baby!


----------



## Tommy Chumley (Apr 9, 2003)

I prefer fat, but since switching to X-Cutters from ACCs, the amout of times my arrows get hit has gone way up!!


----------



## hoytshtr (Mar 7, 2005)

*I use GT XT HUnters*

I am thinking about shooting some fatty's though


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

GT 22's but X-cutters may be on the horizon.


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

I shoot fatboy 400's off of my Pro-Elite and have thought of going to lightspeeds or Redlines to try and find my lost speed, from switching from my Ultra-Elite to my Pro-Elite.


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

I SHOOT THE FATBOYS AND LIKE THEM ALOT, BUT MY NEXT DOZ. WILL BE GT X-CUTTERS. I KNOW A FEW GUYS THAT SHOOT THE ACC'S AND DO PRETTY WELL WITH THEM BUT ALL IT TAKES IS SOME NUCKLEHEAD TO TWEAK IT A LITTLE TOO MUCH PULLING IT OUT OF A TARGET AND IT IS AS GOOD AS JUNK, NOT TO MENTION POSSIBLY SHOOTING A 5 OR A BLANK BEFORE YOU FIGURE IT OUT!!!!!!


----------



## deadeye (Aug 22, 2002)

if your shooting acc your shooting the best. Why step down.......


----------



## WVbowsmith (Nov 14, 2005)

*Shot ACC's for years....*

and now Gold Tip UL Pros.....in many instances the fat shafts are over the top stiff......although they work for many guys. Good clean arrow flight is the number one priority for me.

J


----------



## WaltonianArcher (Apr 4, 2006)

*Fat or Skinny?*

Easton ST AXIS. If I can't put it in there, I don't want the score. Skinny comes in handy during a tie also. Saw a shoot where the tie breaker was you had to be completely in, not touching the line to score. Fat was bad that day.


----------



## aggie2000tx (May 3, 2006)

I shoot the GT 22s and I like them alot.


----------



## The Yankee (Nov 23, 2005)

I shot acc's for a long time, one of the best arrows ever made in my opinion, then I switched to GT 22's but the spine was way high on them. I am now shooting Carbon Express CXL2's and they fly just great. I don't think they are as tough as the GT22's but they fly way better for me.


----------



## Nupper (Dec 31, 2003)

It should depend on the shooters ability. Such as if you struggle judging yardage you might want to go with something that holds up down range. If your shooting the Hunter class where there is shoter distances you might want fat shafts. Just one mans thoughts and I shoot ACE's they are flat down range.


----------



## _b4 (Jun 16, 2006)

I am now shooting GT Ultralights and like'm alot.


----------



## Rick James (Oct 7, 2004)

I have always shot pro 22's at well over 300fps in the past. In the last 2 weeks, I setup a dozen 30X pro's for the ASA state championship, and honestly even though I lost 33fps, I am shooting better scores. I think the pin gapping works better for me at those speeds for hunter class 3D. I have a 20, 30, 35, and 40 yard pins, and when I have a 32, 33, 37, or 38 yard targets it is REALLY nice to be able to gap using that 35 in there as well. I guess you have to be good enough at yardage to know when they are between 30, 35, and 40 to take advantage of this though.


----------



## the_hitman (Jul 11, 2006)

Why is this even a discussion when cutting a line can mean the difference between going home and getting a pay check?


----------



## MuzzyHunter (Jul 12, 2006)

I shoot Gold Tip XT 5575 with the easton CB inserts in them. Now I have to use the G-nocks but that is fine with me because the unibushings save my arrows a lot. The XTs are a moderate diameter so I get the best of both worlds.


----------



## ks3darcher (Oct 18, 2003)

*Fat or skinny*

I have run ACC in the past, but currently i run GT UL 500 or ACC 3-39 500


----------



## grizzley357 (Nov 5, 2005)

*can you hunt with fat boys?*

What about hunting with those fat arrows. I like to have just one set (dz) of arrows


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I have noticed that a large OD shaft has a bit better performance at heaver grain weights. When I shoot fat shafts at 350 grain they stayed on coarse a bit more than at 300 grains. Indoors Gold tip X-Cutter or the 30X is the only way to go. I have used the X-Cutter successfully and have done some testing of the 30X shaft. I will be using the 30X this up coming winter league.


----------

